# auto SE-Rs



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

i just got a 2003 Sentra SE-R auto. I love it!! I was just wondering if anyone knows what the 0-60 and/or 1/4 mile of automatic SE-Rs. also, what cars can i beat in race with it?? is it faster then a civic si?? just wondering.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm curious too - any stock SE-R Auto out there with times?
Hey LI SilverSE-R (same color btw here) do you have "rusty/brown lookin stuff" on:
your brake rotors, and
your exhaust (where the two tubes meet the actual exhaust)?


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah brake rotors on new cars tend to be rusty from sitting around. i dont know about the exhaust..havent looked yet. as for 0-60..this car feels pretty quick for an auto and it has way more torque then a civic si, integra, svt focus or an rsx.

by some extremely rough estimates(wet ground, not flooring it, bad launches, etc) it seems to end up at 60 in about 8 seconds, so im thinking the actaul time should be like 7.5 or so, but that sounds too good to me...i dunno if a spec v can do it in 6.8, then maybe but most magazines list the spec v at 7.3 or so. it cant be that close in performance right...im really curious.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

oh yeah, one more thing. does this car stand a chance against a lightly modified probe gt 5 speed???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> *oh yeah, one more thing. does this car stand a chance against a lightly modified probe gt 5 speed??? *



race it and find out!


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

ill try!!!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

02.blue.seR.mia - 2.360 60', [email protected] ('02 SE-R auto, Blue) intake and exhaust

jnaks - 2.383 60', [email protected] ('02 AUTO SE-R Black) intake

There you have it!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Whats up with Nissan anyway? i went over to the web site to price out an Se-r and i cant add any options without getting rid of the 5-speed! screw that! I want a Manual! i already have an automatic in my car now.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

what about 0-60


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> *what about 0-60 *


 You don't get 0-60 when you go to the drag strip!


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

duuuuuhh

ever heard of g-tech...or maybe a stop watch


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> *duuuuuhh
> 
> ever heard of g-tech...or maybe a stop watch *


Those are real accurate


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

NOT LOOKING FOR ACCURATE BECAUSE EVEN CAR MAGS CANT DO THAT. magazines vary on 0-60 by over a second on the same car in some intances. I'm sure u can get ur 0-60 within a second. one mag said that an RSX type S did 0-60 in 6.7 another 6.3 and one said 7.8 (which was worse then the regular RSX which was 7.7) spec vs people have said as low as 6.8 and as high as 7.3. same with V6 altimas autos between 6.8 and 7.2 5 speeds between 5.9 and 6.5. Im sure u can be within a half second.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Why would you buy an automatic SE-R??


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

cause I have to deal with a lot of traffic and im lazy. also i'd didnt want to learn manual on a brand new car....but many its because of the amout of stop and go driving and bumper to bumper trafic. on top of the fact that all the reviews complained about how the spec v shifts..called it plasticy and what not.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *Why would you buy an automatic SE-R??*


maybe he can't drive a manual, who knows and who cares. you want 5 speed he wants auto. i bought my 95 maxima auto cause i used to drive 50miles round trip to work and i didn't want to shift in traffic anymore. it's just a preferance, no need to down someone on there preferance.


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

The reviews said manual shifting of the 6 speed was "notchy". I haven't heard much about the 5 speed manual shifter. The interior appointments are the plastic. Hey, Nissan had to save money somewhere.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

dont get me wrong...I see why one would ask that question and I do want to learn to drive stick but I'd like to wait until I have 2 cars so I can have the best of both worlds. Being that this is my only car and auto is more practical. My mom wouldn't have let me even if i wanted one anyway...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

geez, gj on getting an se-r, you guys gotta stop asking him why he didnt get a spec v. i was gonna get an auto, but just didnt want to, i learned on the spec v but an auto is still a car plus he can convert when he gets the cash later


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

in all out reality you can do the same thing with the auto that you can do with the stick...i just choose a stick cause its alot more fun to drive to me...you got what you want and that is all that matters..it would be cheaper in the long run to trade it in in the feature for a stick though i do believe......its a fun car, drive it to its max and mod it out.....all ya can do :">

peace 
billy


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

right...thats what ill do trade in my new car...k


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think he meant trade in the auto for a manual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

if you did trade in a se-r for a spec v how much would you get? just wondering


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

not a whole lot. and I'm fine with my auto. I don't need to be shifting.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he's right.............trade in a new car would be asanine.........you'd lose so much your head would spin.


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

I just traded in a 2 year old car and that was bad enough...I have yet to even make a payment on my car..let alone the fact that I LIKE AUTO CAUSE ITS EASY AND IM LAZY


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

would I E H make an auto as fast as a spec v??


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I m getting either a vibrant blue or aztec red 03 SEr Auto. this weekend, i cant wait


----------

